# Polyurethane Color Matching



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello. I need help color matching polyurethane. In the photo, I am trying to finish the right side to match the deep, golden color of the left side. 

The left side was finished with Parks Pro sanding sealer and poly. The right side currently only has Parks Pro sanding sealer applied. I don't know how the color on the left side was acheived. I've been trying to color match the poly. I've gotten closest by mixing the poly with burnt sienna oil paint, but that comes out too redish. 

Does anybody know how to get this color?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think it has a color, it just gets darker over time with sun light.


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there something that I can use to make the poly darker?  I tried using Parks Pro polyurethane on it (with nothing added), but it did not darken the color at all.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 19, 2011)

Poly does not add color, the stain used under it give you the color. Poly just seals it. Unless your using some of that not worth using Poly shades which has color added to it, but should never be used on a floor) Over time most poly will turn yellow or lighten up if there something blocking the suns rays like a rug.
One side could have been done with a stain called Natural or Maple, then sealed and the other side they just used poly no stain. If there was a rug over that lighter side the the old poly just yellowed (also called ambered)


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's an updated photo of the first one I posted.

Left: Finished floor that I am trying to match.
Middle: Previously coated with Parks sanding sealer.  Over the dried sanding sealer, I brushed on Cabot Colonial Maple oil stain and let it sit for 10 minutes.  I then wiped it off.
Right: Parks sanding sealer only.

I'm getting a bit closer, but I'm still not there yet.  The color seems right, but it's not dark enough.

Ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 19, 2011)

Once you apply the poly it's going to darken up some.
If you apply another coat of stain it also will get darker.


----------



## rschwa01 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just worried that if I add another coat of colonial maple it will get too red.  I would hate to have to strip this area again and start over from scratch, but I think I am going to have to try a second coat.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 20, 2011)

Then do a small test with some poly and see if that matches. It will get darker with the poly on it if it's close to dark enough.


----------

